
Carbon nanotube “yarn” generates electricity when stretched - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/08/carbon-nanotube-yarn-generates-electricity-when-stretched/
======
505
see also perhaps
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15094196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15094196)
and [https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-08/uota-
nbr0817...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-08/uota-
nbr081717.php)

